# St. Kitts vs Hawaii?



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 30, 2009)

20th anniversary coming up in 2010 and we're trying to figure out what we want to do.  Would like to try to trade our Aruba Surf Club unit for either St. Kitts or Maui/Kauai.  Anyone been to both?  Sometimes we like to just hang out on the beach, but we also like to have other options.

Comments/thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Avery (Mar 30, 2009)

Cathy in Boston said:


> 20th anniversary coming up in 2010 and we're trying to figure out what we want to do.  Would like to try to trade our Aruba Surf Club unit for either St. Kitts or Maui/Kauai.  Anyone been to both?  Sometimes we like to just hang out on the beach, but we also like to have other options.
> 
> Comments/thoughts?  Thanks!



St Kitt's is a small, charming, quiet island. The Marriott is the biggest resort on the island. It is a great island for R & R. Can't be compared to Hawaii, where the "to do" list is endless, though R & R at the beach is available in bulk, too


----------



## shar (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree there is much more to do on Hawaii.  Since it looks like you live in Boston, if you are only going for one week, I would recommend St. Kitts.  The travel time to Hawaii for me makes this at least a two week+ vacation.
Both will be a nice place to spend an anniversary. If you are only spending a week there will be things to see and do on St. Kitts.  I would like to return there. Although Hawaii has more to do, you also need more time.

Shar


----------



## m61376 (Apr 3, 2009)

If you haven't been to Hawaii I would think that would be a great anniversary destination. I haven't been to St. Kitts but have been to many of the other Caribbean islands. While they are all distinct, there is a certain similarity as well. St. Kitts is purportedly like Aruba was 20 years or so ago. For me, at least, Hawaii is in its own category. 

I think 1 week is ok, as long as you only do one island. Using any FF miles for a business class ticket would be an extra nice anniversary treat.


----------



## Kel (Apr 3, 2009)

We've been to St. Kitts once and Hawaii many times.  We had a good time in St. Kitts but we don't plan on going back.  We have been to many islands in the Caribbean that we prefer a lot more than St. Kitts.  The order of our favorite islands in Hawaii are Kauai, Maui, Big Island and Oahu.  Have a good time!


----------



## AKE (Apr 4, 2009)

One consideration is the heat - the Caribbean is hot and muggy whereas hawaii has a more temperate climate so if you want to spend the majority of your time on the beach  then go to the Caribbean; if you want to do a variety of things then go to Hawaii (there are beaches, but it depends on where you go and the time of year to really enjoy them).


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cathy
Last year DH and I went to Maui for a week. We are 1 hr south of Boston and this was our first Hawaii trip. It was an amazing trip and one I will never forget. Maui is so gorgeous. There is much to do and it's very clean. Prices for flights are down now.

This was suppossed to be our 25th annivesary trip but we ended up going 8 years later after high school and college tuition was over.

I have never been to St Lucia but I can highly recommend Maui. We flew into SFO and then direct to Maui. ON the way back we  did the redeye to SFO and spent 3 days in San Francisco to recover from jet lag and see the sights there.

United airlines has more flights than anyone from here. For a fee you can upgrade to economy plus which I recommend.


----------

